# White Bass Reports?



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Where is all the reports lately? Is everybody keeping them a secret during the spawn run lol


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

To a degree, probably yes. However, this has been a strange year so far I think, for the lake and upstream.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Got 6 keepers (barely) at the steps on the San Gabrial above Granger Lake. It was chilly going, throwing a 1/4oz white roadrunner on an ultralight 4lb test spinning rod.


----------



## BSchulte (Apr 21, 2014)

I think a better route would be what bait is everyone using? Then just work areas that look good. I typically use blue and silver rattle traps.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I've been fishing then creeks on sommie during the week when I can and have been bringing home double digits every time.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Got 6 keepers (barely) at the steps on the San Gabrial above Granger Lake.  It was chilly going, throwing a 1/4oz white roadrunner on an ultralight 4lb test spinning rod.


I fished lake granger a few years back. I had just missed the white bass run. The water is pretty clear up the San Gabriel. I bet when it warms up just a bit it will be on.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Been cold and rainy the past couple of days around my neck of the woods


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm dealing with a family crisis concerning my elderly mother.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Brother, have you been outside lately?! I'm not saying that white bass can't be caught in this weather, but chuckin' roadrunners and jigs ain't gonna cut it here in East Texas. I spent last week on the Sabine and can tell you the only people catching anything were the ones using live bait, specifically live minnows. That river jumped up several feet and the water temp dropped from 52 to 44 overnight. Cold wet rain and sustained low temps have really put a hurting on the typical spawn. They'll still spawn, they've just been delayed in certain parts of Texas.



FishNJeremy said:


> Where is all the reports lately? Is everybody keeping them a secret during the spawn run lol


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

About a month ago when we had the warm spell you could catch small males and cull out a limit throwing small crank baits. 2 weeks ago me and 2 2coolers went and we had to throw curly tails . Let them sink to the bottom, wait, then move real slow, stop and repeat. Even caught a couple nice crappie.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

texcajun said:


> Brother, have you been outside lately?! I'm not saying that white bass can't be caught in this weather, but chuckin' roadrunners and jigs ain't gonna cut it here in East Texas. I spent last week on the Sabine and can tell you the only people catching anything were the ones using live bait, specifically live minnows. That river jumped up several feet and the water temp dropped from 52 to 44 overnight. Cold wet rain and sustained low temps have really put a hurting on the typical spawn. They'll still spawn, they've just been delayed in certain parts of Texas.


Right on the money. Our water temp was 39 to 41. Started out at 30 deg, ended a little over 40. Water was 6 to 8' high. We fished fairly hard from shortly after daybreak to 1:30 or so. Ended up with 38 WB and one yellow bass, all on minnows.


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Well i went out today and manage 14 fish between me and my dad


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

well I bet you cant tell me where can you ,,,, all I hear is creek and river ,,,creek and river ,,,, and boy does texas have a bunch of them ,,,lol


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

rustyhook1973 said:


> well I bet you cant tell me where can you ,,,, all I hear is creek and river ,,,creek and river ,,,, and boy does texas have a bunch of them ,,,lol


Ours were caught at River Ridge. Not as much fishable water with it being so high and swift.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I checked the gauge at Beckville and it showed 13 ft, that usually makes it tough at river ridge.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sunbeam called it this year early on when folks were trying to hurry the spawn here.
He said it would be a cold, wet winter/spring with periodic rain which would keep it muddy. And that the white bass would get off a happy spawn the fishermen would be frustrated by water conditions that favored the spawning white bass. :walkingsm
Or something like that.


----------



## mista (Aug 27, 2014)

We pulled out the kayak yesterday, of all the the lures, white roadrunners with black body/split white curly tail was the winner. Did fair. Had to hunt for em though. Oh yeah, they weren't in the go to spots.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

You can't beat the ole roadrunner day in and day out.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

whsalum said:


> You can't beat the ole roadrunner day in and day out.


I dont use roadrunners anymore. Only thing that beats the 2.5" blue and white little fishie by Creme lures in spawning waters is a clouser minnow on a fly rod.


----------

